# приставки глагола "гореть"



## floridian002

У меня проблемы с глаголом «гореть» когда речь идет о приставках.

«обгореть» и «перегореть» имеют одинаковые значения?  Типо, «я старался загореть, но уснул на пляже и перегорел/обгорел.»

Насколько я понимаю, только загореть, обгореть, и перегореть могут относиться к старанию человека стать темнее. правда?

Сгореть, отгореть, выгореть...все определяемы в моем словаре в таком же манере. “Burn down”

Так что, скажите пожалуйста как отличаются "дом сгорел" "дом выгорел" "дом отгорел" друг от друга.


----------



## rusita preciosa

floridian002 said:


> У меня проблемы с глаголом «гореть» когда речь идет о приставках.
> 
> «обгореть» и «перегореть» имеют одинаковые значения? Типо, «я старался загореть, но уснул на пляже и перегорел/обгорел.»
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, только загореть, обгореть, и перегореть могут относиться к старанию человека стать темнее. правда?
> 
> Сгореть, отгореть, выгореть...все определяемы в моем словаре в таком же манере. “Burn down”
> 
> Так что, скажите пожалуйста как отличаются "дом сгорел" "дом выгорел" "дом отгорел" друг от друга.


 
Off the top of my head (may be others will add more):
 
сгореть – 1)to burn (physically) - has the widest application; 2) said about a person who spent too much energy on something and has nothing left
обгореть – 1) get a sunburn (person); 2) to burn on the sides/edges (thing)
перегореть – 1) to burn down (thing) 2) figuratively: lose interest/desire (person)
выгореть - burn down until nothing is left
загореть - to get/have a tan 
загорать - to tan
пригореть - to burn a little (usually said about food that is a bit burned but still possible to eat)
отгореть - stop burning (probably when nothing is left to burn)


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

Гореть - to burn ("костёр ещё горит")
Загореть - to get a suntan ("я вчера загорел"); подзагореть to get a _bit_ of suntan ("он малость подзагорел в парке")
Сгореть can have a few meanings of burn - to get a sunburn ("она сгорела на пляже"), to burn down (a house, a piece of paper, a person in fire) ("наш дом сгорел")
Выгореть - to burn down (in big quantities... such as crop, forest, etc.) ("весь лес выгорел")
Отгореть - to burn off (a piece of something has burned off) ("край бумажки случайно отгорел")
Перегореть - can also mean to get a sunburn ("я перегорел"), to burn out (a lamp) ("лампочка перегорела"), to burn (food on the stove... can also use сгореть) ("суп перегорел/сгорел")


----------



## rusita preciosa

Forgot to address that:
Так что, скажите пожалуйста как отличаются "дом сгорел" "дом выгорел" "дом отгорел" друг от друга.

"дом сгорел" - simply: house burnt down
"дом выгорел" - I would imagine a house that was all burned inside but the structure still holds
 "дом отгорел" - the house stopped burning


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

For "the house burned down" I would ONLY use "дом сгорел". Never seen such a phrase as "дом выгорел"...... or "дом обгорел" (unless you add "дом обгорел со всех сторон")


----------



## floridian002

спасибо всем за детальные и полезные ответы.


----------



## dec-sev

bedtimestorynyc said:


> Перегореть - can also mean to get a sunburn ("я перегорел"),


I'm not sure. At least where I live we use _сгорел_. I've never heard _перегорел_ in this sense.



bedtimestorynyc said:


> "суп перегорел/сгорел"


Как может суп перегореть? Можете описать состояние перегоревшего супа? 

Another meaning of _Перегореть_:
_Предстартовая апатия. Часто длительное эмоциональное возбуждение спортсмена переходит в торможение (говорят: «спортсмен перегорел»)._ It's from here.


----------



## Andrey05

dec-sev said:


> I'm not sure. At least where I live we use _сгорел_. I've never heard _перегорел_ in this sense.


 
I also think перегореть is NOT used in the context of sunburning, only обгореть (the most common) and сгореть (which to me implies more painful sunburns, thus somewhat stronger than обгореть).



dec-sev said:


> Как может суп перегореть? Можете описать состояние перегоревшего супа?


 
Again agree. 'Суп перегорел' sounds a lot unnatural to me. One can say 'Суп *при*горел' or 'Суп убежал' (boiled over).


----------



## Q-cumber

bedtimestorynyc said:


> Выгореть - to burn down (in big quantities... such as crop, forest, etc.) ("весь лес выгорел")



This verb has one more meaning: "to sun-bleach",  "to loose colour due to long exposure to sun".

_*Его волосы выгорели на солнце.....*_



rusita preciosa said:


> "дом выгорел" - I would imagine a house that was all burned inside but the structure still holds


I second that.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Another verb is *угореть*. It means "to be poisoned by the carbon monoxide gas". <угарный газ, окись углерода>.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The word *нагореть (нагорать)* has several meanings:

1. to consume (spend) electrical energy, fuel, etc.  <impersonal form of the verb - нагорело> 
_*"Нагорело электричества на 6,000 руб..."*_ 

2. (colloq.) to receive some type of punishment. 


> _Он с другом Пашкой стащил с крыши летнего театра громкоговоритель, за что потом ему сильно *нагорело* от тетки._
> ...
> _Нечего и говорить, что за разбитый градусник нам сильно *нагорело*._



3. to build up *нагар*. 
I'm not sure about the right English term for "нагар". My dictionary offers "thief, snuff". *Нагар* is kinda carbon deposit containing in combustion fumes.... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*догореть* <perf. form of догорать> - to burn out.  
*Дом догорел.*<The house has burnt down completely.>

PS As to *"дом отгорел"*, I can't imagine any particular situation wherein one might need to use such an expression. It just doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## Q-cumber

*подгореть* - to burn slightly...this verb is often used in relation with some overdone meal.
_*Яичница подгорела.*_

*Колодки подгорели. * <the braking pads are overheated> 

*Контакты подгорели.* <said about electric contacts that are covered by oxide layers due to overheating and don't conduct well anymore>

*Я слегка подгорел на солнце.* <I've got a light sunburn.>


----------



## elemika

bedtimestorynyc said:


> Never seen such a phrase as "дом выгорел"



yandex.ru: дом выгорел полностью, два дома выгорели, дом выгорел наполовину, выгорел целый этаж....

ВЫ'ГОРЕТЬ1, рю, ришь, сов. (к выгорать1). 1. Целиком, до конца уничтожиться, исчезнуть при горении. Деревня *выгорела* дотла (is reduced to ashes) .
 Керосин *выгорел* ( burnt down)
*Выгореть* изнутри - to burn out, to be gutted

2. Выцвести под действием солнечных лучей (to fade)

3. Удаться, наладиться, благоприятно разрешиться (преимущ. с отриц., при подлежащем "дело" или _безл._). _Дело наше не выгорело (our business didn't pan out) _


----------



## floridian002

Есть какое-то несогласие начсет “to sunburn” мне кажется. 
Как я понял....
Подгореть, обгореть, сгореть,( перегореть)*
Организуются таким образом, от самого легкого да самого болного ожога.
Но вы говорите что чаще всего употребляются глаголы, обгореть и сгореть. Я правильно понял?

*употребление этого глагола - спорное в этом контексте



dec-sev said:


> Another meaning of _Перегореть_:
> _Предстартовая апатия. Часто длительное эмоциональное возбуждение спортсмена переходит в торможение (говорят: «спортсмен перегорел»)._ It's from here.


 

Типо делать что-то чересчур и становиться уставшим из-за него? Похожа по значению на словосочетание "burn out".

А это значение только относится к спортсменам или нет?
Я перегорел...я занимался продвинутой физикой 8 часов подряд.


И особенное спасибо я передам тем кто предлагал переносные смысли, весма интересно, я все напишу.


----------



## Dmitry_86

floridian002 said:


> У меня проблемы с глаголом «гореть» когда речь идет о приставках.
> 
> «обгореть» и «перегореть» имеют одинаковые значения? Типо, «я старался загореть, но уснул на пляже и перегорел/обгорел.»
> 
> Насколько я понимаю, только загореть, обгореть, и перегореть могут относиться к старанию человека стать темнее. правда?
> 
> Сгореть, отгореть, выгореть...все определяемы в моем словаре в таком же манере. “Burn down”
> 
> Так что, скажите пожалуйста как отличаются "дом сгорел" "дом выгорел" "дом отгорел" друг от друга.


 
If a person wants to make their skin darker due to a suntan, the verbs they can use to say it are the following:

1. Загорaть - a neutral verb - "to acquire/get a suntan", "to become tanned/brown". This Russian verb does not mean that someone has spent too much time lying in open sun and for this treason has got a sunburn. The verb just means that the person's skin has changed its color and become darker, "more black"

2. Сгорaть/обгорать - "get a sunburn", "get burned", "to sunburn" - in this case a person may need some help (special ointments, jellies) or, perhaps, just avoiding the sun for some time may be quite enough for the swift skin recovery.

------------------------------------------

Now about buildings:

1. Сгорать - when a building has burnt down completely or almost completely and only its remains are now located on the very place where it previously stood.

2. Выгорать - synonymous to the previous verb, but maybe a bit more dramatic suggesting that nothing at all has remained.

About food:

1. Сгорать - to overdo (overcook, overboil, overroast, overfry, etc.) a dish, means to cook it more than necessary so that it has become less appetizing or is now of no avail at all (cannot be eaten)

2. Подгорать - when one has overdone a dish slightly (usually said about meat, fish, vegetables and pies) and it still can be eaten.

About people:

1. Сгореть - during the fire in a building or somewhere else because of a tragic accident (owing to electricity, an arson, etc.). Also used when talking about the dead incinerated in a crematorium. Sometimes used to talk about people seriously injured in an accident, with a lot of burns on their skin but who have managed to stay alive.

2. Обгореть - when one has suffered severely in a fire accident but remains alive

---------------------

The whole list is too long. I have mentioned the most popular usages. If any more particular questions arise, please, let me know.


----------



## Sobakus

floridian002 said:


> Есть какое-то несогласие начсет “to sunburn”, мне кажется.
> Как я понял....
> Подгореть, обгореть, сгореть,( перегореть)*


I've never heard anyone using подгореть or перегореть here. Подгореть is used when talking about slightly burned meal and перегореть - about burned out(is it the right English word?) bulbs, fuses, wiring.


> Организуются таким образом, от самого легкого до самого больного ожога.
> [Лучше сказать "<перечисление>, по возрастанию степени тяжести"]
> Но вы говорите, что чаще всего употребляются глаголы обгореть и сгореть. Я правильно понял?


Actually, they are the only ones used.



> *употребление этого глагола спорно(каково?) в данном(чтобы избежать повторения) контексте
> 
> Типа(неформально/подростковый сленг, лучше использовать "К примеру/Например"), делать что-то чересчур и становиться уставшим из-за него? Похожа по значению на словосочетание "burn out".
> 
> А это значение только относится к спортсменам или нет?
> Я перегорел...я занимался продвинутой физикой 8 часов подряд.


I've never heard it used in that meaning, so it's probably used solely by sportsmen.


----------



## dec-sev

floridian002 said:


> Типо делать что-то чересчур и становиться уставшим из-за него?


No, you перегораешь _*before*_ the competition, not during it. It means “burning out” mentally or emotionally, so to say. Suppose, you are a tennis player and you are to play against a very hard guy tomorrow. The evening before the game instead of relaxing you keep thinking about the game, tactics, advantages and disadvantages of you rival, etc. You go to bad but you are unable to fall asleep, and in the morning you’re totally exhausted. So, all this mental/emotional burning out is called “перегореть”. There should be a term for it in English.


> А это значение только относится к спортсменам или нет?


 I'm not sure if it's possible to say "я перегорел перед экзаменом", but the term is widely used among sportsmen.


----------



## elemika

По мнению психологов,   можно настолько «перегореть» на работе, что заработать себе невротическую симптоматику, которая часто встречается у трудоголиков. То же возможно и в процессе учебы.

Перегореть могут наши чувства:
 
 _Выгорело... Всё перегорело.__Что же там горит во глубине?

_ _Я не хочу, чтоб все перегорело 
 В завьюженной колючками душе... 

_Перегореть в своих чувствах - означает испытать состояние,                       которое наступает в результате спада энергии, поднятой                       нами до самого пика.
_
_


----------



## Saluton

floridian002 said:


> спасибо всем за подробные ответы. Вы мне очень помогли.


"Детальные и полезные ответы" doesn't sound Russian, sorry.



floridian002 said:


> Я перегорел...я занимался продвинутой физикой 8 часов подряд.


Sounds quite OK to me, despite what dec-sev says.

Finally, there's the verb угореть - get poisoned with carbon monoxide, in a stuffy room heated with an oven or something like that. The word might also be used as a slang verb meaning "to laugh one's ass off", although that one is mostly used in the imperfective aspect - угорать.


----------



## Sobakus

Saluton said:


> "Детальные и полезные ответы" doesn't sound Russian, sorry.


It doesn't sound unRussian either  There's nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## dec-sev

saluton said:


> Я перегорел...я занимался продвинутой физикой 8 часов подряд.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sounds quite ok to me, despite what dec-sev says.
Click to expand...

Объясните, плиз, что значит «продвинутая физика», и что означает «перегорел» в этом контексте.


----------



## bedtimestorynyc

"I'm burned out, I was doing the advanced physics for 8 hours straight."


----------



## floridian002

"So, all this mental/emotional *burning out* is called “перегореть”. There should be a term for it in English."

да есть, и вы его только что написали.

ну я сейчас глубже в недоумении чем до того что я задал вопрос (по крайней мере когда дело касается глагола "перегореть"). Но все остальные довольно ясно теперь. Может быт русский язык не такой единообразный везде насчет лексикона так как я слышал.


----------



## Dmitry_86

I would like to comment on the verb "перегореть" and particularly on its indirect (metaphorical) meaning when it does not describe any situation connected with fuses, bulbs, wires and other electrical equipment but is used to talk about people.

I also think that the best possibility is "burn out", though there may probably be a better word or some idiom - the question needs specifying and investigating. This situation may happen to anyone but usually I hear this word when one is talking about sportsmen, students before exams and generally everyone who has either taken on some responsibility or is going to take some test (not necessarily an exam one). Some examples below:

1. Комментаторы высказали предположение, что спортсменка перегорела еще до начала турнира - the commentators made a suggestion that a sportswoman had burnt out before the tournament started 

2. Чтобы не перегореть на экзамене, необходимо научиться справляться с волнением - In order not to get burnt out in an exam it is necessary to learn to cope with the nervousness

3. Все предполагали, что он попросту перегорел перед столь ответственным выступлением - Everyone supposed that he had merely burnt out before such an important appearance/performance

Besides, one can burnt out both *BEFORE *a particular event or *WHILE *it is taking place. The example confirming this point is rather simple: in one case a person who knows the subject pretty well and is predicted to get a good mark as a result of examination may have been worrying too much *before *the exam started and finally this person fails without even answering at least one question in the examination card. The second situation: this person has written everything pointed out in the examination card on a separate sheet of paper but when the time has come to answer what he has written orally to the examiner (in Russia most exams at universities are oral by contrast to European countries where written ones are mainly preferred) he cannot utter a word. Thus, he was feeling confident *while *preparing to answer but did not manage to show his knowledge in the oral talk.


----------



## Dmitry_86

Please, have a look at http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1497491


----------

